

Howie Mandel revealed NBC studio's wifi password live on the Today show - vicken
http://pic.twitter.com/lbW3sXuF

======
michh
It's WEP. You wouldn't have needed Howie Mandel to get on it :P

~~~
vicken
haha Very true!

